# Futter in Großmengen



## heldenburg (17. Januar 2010)

Huhuz Leute,
ich bin schon seid längerer Zeit auf der suche nach großen Gebinden an Lock-Futter 15-50kg so in etwa und dies möglichst zu einem spitzen Preis da ja Großabnehmer.
Wir wollten uns nämliche als gesammelte Jugendgruppe zusammenschlißen und gemeinsam Futter bestellen.
Nun ist das erste Problem einen Anbieter zu finden und dann noch ein Futter zu bekommen das auch Fisch bringt.
Habt ihr schonmal von solcehn Angeboten gehört?
Oder gar schonmal genutzt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Das ist im Moment das günstigste was mir einfällt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/30-Kg-Brassenfut...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2c529e6406


Wenn du mehr brauchst ruf mal an vielleicht ist ja noch ein Rabatt drin.



#h#h#h


----------



## Matchangler92 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

guck mal hier, da bekommste alles was du willst:


http://www.gfpaulus.de/


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

GFP Angelbedarf hat eine ganz schön große Auswahl an 25 kg Einheiten von Futter.

http://www.gfpaulus.de/

Edit: Zu spät da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Moin heldenburg!

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wo Ihr aus Niedersachsen weg kommen, aber bald ist in Bremen wieder Stippermesse. Dort kann man diverse Futtersorten mal befummeln, beschnuppern usw...

Großgebinde bekommt man da auch, also vielleicht eine Lösung für Eure Suche.

Edit:

http://www.stippermesse.com/index.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

jedes gewässer ist anders am besten experimentieren und dann selber mischen....


----------



## heldenburg (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Danke für die vielen Antworten  hat jemand denn schonmal ehrfahrung mit diesen Händlern und dem Futter gemacht? 
Wenn ja wie habt ihr das Futter gelagert? Hätte jetz gedacht jeder verpackt seine Portion luftdicht in nem großen Eimer? Oder wie wärs mit der Vakuumiermaschine? Jemand Tipps?
@Torsk komme so zwischen Hannover und Göttingen weg, also schon etwas weit von Bremen entfernt..l.aber vielleicht kann ich ja mal meinen Jugendwart überreden und wir machen nen kleinen Tagestripp.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

großes maischefass aus dem baumarkt. denke nicht das sich im futter kein ungeziefer bildet, es ist nicht mehr behandelt dadurch bilden sich kleine nette tiere...mit vakuum gehts auch aber die viecher überleben das auch...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Zur Lagerung habe ich diese super stabilen und absolut dichten Eimer im Einsatz, der Anbieter hat die immer wieder, kann ich nur empfehlen#6:
http://cgi.ebay.de/1x-30l-Eimer-mit...temQQptZReinigung_Hygiene?hash=item414c2df965


----------



## heldenburg (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Okay spitze jetz weiß ich wie ichs am besten lagere danke für die tipps.
Hat jemand von euch schonmal erfahrung mit den Hausmarken von NB Angelsport bzw GFP gemacht die sind ja zum teil spottbillig


----------



## wobbler68 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Hallo
habt ihr Zoohandlungen,Genossenschaften bei euch in der nähe.
Wenn ihr dort Taubenfutter,Hühnerfutter bekommt können die auch Zwiebackmehl ,Paniermehl und vieles mehr bestellen.
Wenn ihr dort als Jugend Gruppe nachfragt gibts oft rabatt.

Bei mir bekomme ich Zwiebackmehl (25kg)für 18€.Das ganze wird dann noch nach bedarf aufgepept.
Zucker ,Salz,Paniermehl,Kleie ,gemahlenen Haferflocken zur trübung und bindung,Aromen,Maracujasaft,Maggi,gemahlener Hanf ,gemahlene Kokosflocken, usw.

Das ganze wird in Eimern mit Deckel(beim Imbisswagen bekommt die umsonst auf nachfrage vom Ketschup und Majo)aufbewart.

So könnt ihr euer Futter selbst mixen und seit nicht auf ein Futter festgelegt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*



heldenburg schrieb:


> Okay spitze jetz weiß ich wie ichs am besten lagere danke für die tipps.
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal erfahrung mit den Hausmarken von NB Angelsport bzw GFP gemacht die sind ja zum teil spottbillig



Jepp, ich kaufe alle meine Einzelfuttermehle und Futter überhaupt, bei GFP.
Aufgrund der Mengen die bei denen Tag für Tag raus gehen, ist das Futter von denen immer frisch, hatte noch nie was zu beanstanden.#6


----------



## heldenburg (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Sensitiv hast eine bestimmte Sorte die du uns empfehlen könntest?
Oder am besten sogar 2 Sorten eine für Weißfisch im Stillgewässer und einmal im Fluss mit stärkerer Strömung?


----------



## Tricast (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Ich würde die Stippermesse besuchen, mir überlegen was ich will und wieviel und würde dann mal Kontakt mit den Futteranbietern aufnehmen. Außerdem lohnt auch eine Reise für die ganze Gruppe da Jugendliche keinen Eintritt zahlen brauchen und Göttingen ist ja nicht aus der Welt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## angler4711 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Moin!


Ab zur Stippermesse, kann man nur empfehlen.
Schönen Tagesausflug mit deiner Truppe.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*



heldenburg schrieb:


> Sensitiv hast eine bestimmte Sorte die du uns empfehlen könntest?
> Oder am besten sogar 2 Sorten eine für Weißfisch im Stillgewässer und einmal im Fluss mit stärkerer Strömung?



Joo, das GFP Alborella Match und das GFP Profi Stillwasser Mix / Etang ist auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

hier mal ein link  http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=1101_969_1011&sort=2a&page=2

habe es früher  das brasen futter selber gefischt von der hausmarke.

wie wäre es wen du dich mit einem angeladen in deiner nähe in verbindung setzt ,und ihm deine situation erklärst.

wen du über ihn futter,(angelpreise beziehst)  wird er denke ich andere preise machen können da du grosse mängen ab nimmst, zum anderen werden die jugendlichen veleicht bei ihm öffters einkaufen somit hat er auch einen vorteil.


----------



## thefinish (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist im Moment das günstigste was mir einfällt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/30-Kg-Brassenfut...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2c529e6406
> 
> ...


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Sippermesse in Bremen. Ihr könnt auch mit den Zug anreisen, die Messe ist gleich beim Bahnhof ( Nordausgang - Congreszentrum ), ca. 5 min Fußweg.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*



thefinish schrieb:


> Professor Tinca schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist im Moment das günstigste was mir einfällt:
> ...


----------



## HOBO1904 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

ich selbst benutze dieses Futter und zur Zeit im Angebot ich glaube günstiger gehts nicht und es fängt das ist doch die Hauptsache


http://www.fisch-server.de/advanced...b0128fbbf44b56&keywords=brassenfutter&x=0&y=0

14KG für 9,99 € im Angebot

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*



HOBO1904 schrieb:


> ich selbst benutze dieses Futter und zur Zeit im Angebot ich glaube günstiger gehts nicht und es fängt das ist doch die Hauptsache
> 
> 
> http://www.fisch-server.de/advanced...b0128fbbf44b56&keywords=brassenfutter&x=0&y=0
> ...




Ist das Futter neutral oder eher süss oder vielleicht fischig?



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HOBO1904 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Eher süsslicher gehalten aber du kannst es ja nach  belieben varieren im Winter geht gut spekulatius mit rein oder was auch gute erfolge gebracht hat ist nussmehl#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futter in Großmengen*

Eher süss also.|kopfkrat

Danke



|wavey:|wavey:


----------

